# QINGDAO | Heda No.17 Qinling Road Project | 207m | 678ft | 43 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

__





和达秦岭路17号项目|206.65m|43F|基坑 - 青岛 - 高楼迷摩天族


和达秦岭路17号项目|206.65m|43F|基坑 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





Posted on Gaoloumi by Jinan_Fans





































04/12/20










19/07/21


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @kanye, please, updates


----------

